# ceiling white - crown molding color question



## remodelingagain

Remodeling and updating 45-year-old home. New texture on walls and ceilings. Painted ceilings with Behr flat ceiling white paint. Very pleased with color of trim and doors in other rooms that have been painted with satin paint, a slightly off white/creamy color called Chenille (SW). Planned on using the same Chenille color for new crown molding but when my test piece was put up next to the ceiling white the 2 shades of white really shows up and wondering if the crown molding should be the same white as the ceiling. Then that would be different than the other trim. 

I'm all mixed up here. Don't know how to proceed.


----------



## Jay123

You will want the same color on the crown as the rest of the trim (or at least I've never done it otherwise...it would look a little odd to me.)

And it's "normal" to have the crown stand out from the ceiling...or why put it up. Even if you do all your trim in white (normally in a semi-gloss or gloss) it will stand out from your ceiling, due to the sheen of the finish...gloss as opposed to flat.

I would definitely paint it the same color as the rest of the trim...you want it to stand out from the ceiling...why else put the nice looking crown up?:thumbsup:

You can see from the last picture I attached what an ALL white finish looks like. We did this a couple of years ago for a client...they loved it, but a bit too sterile for me, but not my house.

J


----------



## kjwoodworking

> You will want the same color on the crown as the rest of the trim (or at least I've never done it otherwise...it would look a little odd to me.)
> 
> And it's "normal" to have the crown stand out from the ceiling...or why put it up. Even if you do all your trim in white (normally in a semi-gloss or gloss) it will stand out from your ceiling, due to the sheen of the finish...gloss as opposed to flat.
> 
> I would definitely paint it the same color as the rest of the trim...you want it to stand out from the ceiling...why else put the nice looking crown up?


:thumbsup:


Jay hit the nail on the head. I agree with his advice 100%.

I personally like the contrast of walls molding and ceiling.

I once painted the interior of a pretty nice home for a woman that needed some repair before I could start painting(as expected).

I started to repair spots on the walls and ceiling, which were off white thinking this sure is bla having it all the same color. 

Well as I sanded and patched, I found where at one time the ceiling, walls, and all molding in the entire home was painted a peach color, and if that was not bad enough , before that it was all a mint green. THE WHOLE HOUSE!!

Every room!!! How could you eat in the dining room. Your plate and everything on it would be either peach or green depending which decade you were in. Could you imagine what your reflection in the bathroom mirror would've have looked like? The jolly green giants family.


----------



## kimberland30

I'll go against the grain here because in our den, we painted the crown and trim white as well as the ceiling. We got the trim in a high gloss and the rest of the walls/ceiling are satin finish. It does stand out, and you can't even tell it's the same color because one stands out and the other doesn't.


----------

